# Mock scrapes/salt licks



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

I am setting up a new stand in july. I am going back and forth on whether I should set up a mock scrape, put a salt lick out, or do both? If i put up both, how far from the lick do I put the scrape? I have a dripper to put out over the scrape, is it too early in july to put a buck urine dripper out? I will not be back to this stand until bow season starts so what will produce the best results? This is my second season hunting and I never shot a deer before so I will take any advice on how to up my chances of getting a deer to the max.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

In my opinion I wouldn't start a scrap using urine right now . I wouldn't wast salt to hunt over. Salt is a good way to get deer in for a mineral site then switch to mineral. If I wanted something to put in and it wasn't food. I would use pre orbital gland lure. I would buy the smokies brand as it is the best. Is what you are doing is creating a licking branch. This is a branch that bucks in the area use all year. They rub the eye gland on the branch and it leaves there sent. When you add a new scent from a new deer others will investigate. Trying to see this new face. This does work and I have had great success with this. The main thing is to be very careful and as scent free as one can when using this cause you will draw in some mature bucks. I could go into a lot more detail on this but this will get you started on your research. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you for replying. I will def start there in my research. Appreciate your time


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I would put some mineral sites out right now. They are using my sites like crazy right now. I agree with vital and would pass on the mock scrape this time of year.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

I put a scrape dripper out Labor day weekend one year. When I went to check it a week later and jumped a monster! Never dig tag him, but had several encounters with him that year in the same area.


----------

